# A world of anime-style anthros: Bunny Storm.  New comic for your viewing pleasure



## Kagaenod (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all.  Figured I'd promote this here, the artist "Bunny" and myself are promoting a webcomic that is just starting out called Bunny Storm.  It revolves around a world where people are born human, but when they mature into an adult they chose an animal affinity (ears and tail) that has a lot to say about their personality and status in life.  The story follows Cole, a "kid" at 25 who has delayed his maturation to the breaking point due to his own indecisiveness.  The story revolves around his encounters with an amazonian tribe of Bunny-Girls and the political and social climate of the world around him.  It's a big world building piece with a touch of humor in it.  Definitely check out and comment!

[Edit] The comic can be found at http://riversprout.com/comic/bunny-storm-chapter-1-page-1
Sincerely,
Kagaenod/Rob


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 11, 2015)

The growing up by choosing race seems like an interesting and workable concept. I'll be interested to see how the story evolves but this far I'd say too new to review. I'll wait till a few more pages are added before delving in deeper.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

While I seen something similar a long time ago (the choosing your form as an adult part, not the ninja bunny part), I haven't seen it done with Nekomimi characters. I'm not a big fan of nekomimi, by that's just me. I like more of the kemono style to be honest. It looks like the story has allot of potential but at only 5 pages I cant give you any solid feedback with the story. It starts out very strong.

 However, being an artist I am going to critique the backgrounds, they look very rushed and barely painted. Many of the backgrounds are out of perspective. For example the final panel in the 5 page , the perspective is very off in the room and on the wagon wheels.  The background sets the mood and is just as important as the characters themselves. If there are too many mistakes it will distract the reader, or worse, make your comic look amateur. 

Most Japanese manga have very detailed backgrounds 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b1/10/2e/b1102e808579ed1b3c819213a1fc0fe1.jpg
http://1.asset.soup.io/asset/4407/8977_5a6c_960.jpeg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i409/1212/15/9bf20cd33544.jpg

I am not saying they have to be this detailed, but there should be more to make the panels more coherent.
It can be simpler like this:
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/075/8/c/Felarya_manga_page_2_3_by_Karbo.jpg

Best luck with your endeavor. I look forward to checking it out again when you have more pages.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2015)

Link to the comic in your original post might be helpful, not everyone reads sigs/has them enabled


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Link to the comic in your original post might be helpful, not everyone reads sigs/has them enabled



I agree. When I first saw the post, I was like "where is the link?, did the OP forget to add it?"

www.riversprout.com


----------



## Kagaenod (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses!  Yes we are a young comic, but the idea of working for a couple chapter and launching from that has some flaws, namely the fact that one doesn't get feedback during all of that time.  We hope to start small and get big over the next few weeks as we update weekly.  I'll let Bunny, the artist, take a look at this thread and I'll post elsewhere in the proper comics board.  And I just edited and put a link to the first page of the comic in the original post.  Hope that helps. 

Thanks for reading!  We hope to have more for you soon!
Sincerely,
Kagaenod

P.S.  The artist herself admits backgrounds are her weakpoint.  I'm sure she'll find your points constructive.
P.S.S. Will doing an anime style anthro comic get me flak here?  I noticed one of you already disliking the world populated with these characters.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

Kagaenod said:


> P.S.S. Will doing an anime style anthro comic get me flak here?  I noticed one of you already disliking the world populated with these characters.



Honestly I don't know. Many furries are more into characters that have stronger animal like features, not just animal ears and a tail. Nekomimi is more appealing to anime fans and the otaku. 

Like I said your comic is very interesting and I will check back when you have more pages.


----------

